# Favorite burgundy - plum lipstick / lipstains / lips products



## elenna (Mar 6, 2013)

My favorite is mac diva lipstick and yours girls ?  I want add some lipstick in my collection but looking for burgandy - plum tone . If you have some recommendations  i am nc 42/ 43


----------



## ForeverJenn (Mar 6, 2013)

Diva is one of my faves too!! I also like hang up and rebel  not sure if those are the colors you're looking for but worth taking a look at


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Mar 6, 2013)

Plumful by MAC is a great plum color on the sheer side.


----------



## elenna (Mar 6, 2013)

@ ForeverJenn yaa i am looking for those colors, thank you  @ TXBeautyBaby that shade is so nice but when i wear it my face looks dull


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 6, 2013)

M.A.C Plum Bright
  	M.A.C Hot Chocolate
  	Chanel Culte
  	Chanel Destinée

  	( 4 versions of a plum shade )

  	Nars Fire Down Below ( much more a true blood red in fact, very deep colour )
  	Nars Vendanges ( very soft burgundy )
  	Chanel Caractère
  	M.A.C Dramatic Encounter

  	( More burgundy )


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 6, 2013)

Mac Pop Mode and Lovechild lipglass are my favorites


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 14, 2013)

Rebel is definitely a personal favourite.

  	Amorous is a lovely plum that is often over looked. I'd also recommend checking out Plum Dandy, a softer shade but the slight gold sheen makes it really quite pretty.

  	Media is a very pretty, though intense burgundy, Desire is a more sheer option in the same family.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh yes I forgot Rebel, such a gorgeous shade, I love it too !


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 14, 2013)

Like most of the ladies here I love Rebel. It's a fall staple. I also use it anytime I feel sexy. I recently picked up a Sephora color Sephora Rouge R23 in Crush.


----------



## pinkcrush (Mar 14, 2013)

MAC Media 4 me


----------



## BeyBabe (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey ladies! 

  	I am going to mix it up a bit and write out my favourite durgstore dark burgundy versions. Of course, often drugstore lipsticks often don't compare in the pigment quality. However, I found three lipsticks over Christmas that are absolutely stellar, they have great wear, super creamy, and worth trying out (also cheap!): 

  	Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick: 477 - Black Cherry 
  	Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick: 671 - Mink
  	 		Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick: 665 - Choco-Liscious 

 	 		Woah! Just googled the swatch on Desire - that's a lovely shade of red. I am probably going to go out and get it - thanks for sharing.


----------



## precious2him (Mar 16, 2013)

MAC Rebel hands down. I want to try Nars Train Bleu........more vampy.


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 16, 2013)

YSL 112!!!=D


----------



## BeyBabe (Mar 17, 2013)

I haven't tried any YSL lipsticks but just checked out 112 on their website - damn that's a nice shade of purple.


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 12, 2013)

I was curious to try  kaoire sex lipstick.  Any experience with this brand? Very vampy. Right now I like wet n wild sugar plum fairy, mac diva and milani sangria.


----------



## busybee (Jun 13, 2013)

Here's another vote for Rebel.  My fave!


----------



## LauraLara (Jun 9, 2014)

Mac Diva no contest!!! I just missed out on pedro lourenco Roxo so I'm looking for a new burgundy. It's weird having JUST Diva. I need diva-ersity. So I'm happy to get ur suggestions (already checking out the ones listed above). I'm looking for ones with little to no purple, I already have lots and lots of plums and dark berry's


----------



## L281173 (Oct 19, 2014)

MAC's Sin is the bomb.


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Oct 19, 2014)

For lipglass I like Decorative and Desire.


----------



## AnneOyer (Nov 6, 2014)

E.L.F Studio Moisturizing Lipstick (flirty and fabulous #82636) which you can get at Gorgeousalley.com lipstick collection looks great on the lips. It has vibrant color and luminous shine. It also nourishes the skin because of Shea butter and vitamins A, C, & E. I love it, it moisturizes and doesn't wear off fast.


----------



## misskaine (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## omninico (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm NC42 or C4/5 in mac Face and Body.

  Mac Goes & Goes is a beautiful plum color

  Mac Asian Flower is a pinkish plum color


----------



## GoddessLyric (Apr 26, 2015)

Mac Diva is my go to!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 9, 2015)

I don't spend a lot of money on non-nude lipsticks but I've been stepping out and buying more colored lippies and so far my favorite burgundy lipstick is WNW Ravin Raisin its matte and perfectly perfect! 








  taken from www.agapelovedesigns.com



  EDIT: Was at Nordstrom's yesterday and B2M for Amorous...beautiful color.


----------



## dgeorge29 (May 18, 2015)

Colourpop Creature, Ellarie and Leather if you want vampy. Line with Mac Nightmoth. Wet n wild Cherry Bomb is amazing as well. Cosign on Revlon Black Cherry. I also find that I reach for Sacha Smoked Purple matte lipstick but that is super drying.


----------

